# ORACLE DBA job in Australia



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello Mates,

I have got my PR a week back. Now begins the job hunt. 
I am currently based in USA but my husband is in Australia from past 1 year.
His visa got converted form 457 to PR with me as secondary applicant & me being primary applicant.

For job opportunities, I registered on seek; however I have not seen a single job opportunity mail yet, I have given my husband's contact number so they the employer would not feel I am outside of Aus to get a reason of not contacting me.

I also went through few other threads on the forum & it appears that it's very tough to get the first job.

I am Oracle Certified Professional with 6 yrs exp. Most of my exp in US & UK and rest in India. 
Could my expat mates advise me on how shall I proceed? Do I register on any other job portal? 
Any advise is highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## Tarusha123 (Oct 18, 2012)

no response?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Tarusha123, 

I'm not a DBA so I was reluctant to answer with any concrete advice for that job area. However, it is generally very hard to find a job from oversees. Just to clarify: Did you just register on Seek and wait for employers to contact you? - Because I don't believe it works that way . 

What my partner (web developer) did to get a job offer from Europe:

 Apart from the multinationals such as Google we had no clue about which companies would be interesting to work for. So we googled Great Place to Work® Australia or Best Places to Work 2012, looked at the individual web pages, blogs and open position lists on the company websites. We did not use Seek at all. 
 My partner then made a list of jobs/start-ups that really interested him and prepared tailored application materials for each(!) company. He sent a couple of unsolicited applications (without an open position advertised). Once again: Each application letter was customized. 
 From 20 applications we heard back from about 4 companies. Then came weeks of Skype interviews, work samples, more interviews, negotiations etc.

Overall: Lots of work for two job offers. 

It will be much easier - I'd assume - once you join your husband in Australia and can go to face-to-face interviews. In our case many companies were not interested because he could not start working right away. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## nick04 (Mar 1, 2011)

I am having a 5 years of work expirence as ORacle DBA with a single company (TCS India). I have just completed 5 years. If I file for ACS for 190 for vic state , how many years of experience will they ACTUALLY count as I have heard they do not count the entire experience.

Thanks
nick


----------



## npksaravanan (Jul 30, 2013)

*Current Job market in Australia for Oracle Apps DBA?*

Hi Experts,

I am planning to apply visa for australia. But, before that, I need to know what is the current job market situation for Oracle Apps DBAs in Australia. Also, Which ANZSCO code I need to select for Oracle Apps DBA domain. Is it worth to move to Australia and can I get a good job in my domain. 

About Myself, I do have 11+ years of IT experience and 10+ years of relevant experience as an Oracle Apps DBA, currently working in Bangalore. Anybody has moved from India to Australia and got a job in Oracle Apps DBA domain. Please reply.


----------



## abhijit (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,

Look, to be honest with you... this is a very tricky Q to answer.

The job market in Australia (I can talk of Sydney) is heading towards the end of year lull so you will not see many open jobs coming out at this point. The situation will change by Feb-March 2014 when companies have new budgets and new opportunities get created due to these budgets plus with people movements happening across cities.

Oracle Apps DBA jobs are there but you will not see loads of such jobs. The reason being big companies here have started outsourcing IT admin jobs like DBA, Sys Admin to other companies that operate out of India or Malaysia etc. Having said that there are people who are dbas and who work in Sydney but the count is not increasing.

My suggestion is you try searching on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site which is by far the leading job website for Australia. You can browse by city and job category, give it a go and see what it comes up with.

Abhijit



npksaravanan said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply visa for australia. But, before that, I need to know what is the current job market situation for Oracle Apps DBAs in Australia. Also, Which ANZSCO code I need to select for Oracle Apps DBA domain. Is it worth to move to Australia and can I get a good job in my domain.
> 
> About Myself, I do have 11+ years of IT experience and 10+ years of relevant experience as an Oracle Apps DBA, currently working in Bangalore. Anybody has moved from India to Australia and got a job in Oracle Apps DBA domain. Please reply.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a similar background as you, also a Oracle Apps DBA with 10+ yrs experience. I am from Hong Kong by the way. 

I am still working to fulfill the IELTS requirements to score all 7 in each brand before I can lodge the subclass 190 application. 

I tried to apply for DBA jobs offshore hoping they can grant me a working visa to land Australia first, but not much luck at all. They don't want to grant working visa, but I am sure it is easier to find a job if you are in Australia. I saw there are plenty of DBA jobs in Sydney and Melbourne. 

So good luck to you. 


Joe


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Nick, 

How is your progress on subclass 190 visa? 
Can you share the experience? 

I am working to apply the same, but still working to get IELTS all 7 score. 


Thanks. 
Joe


----------



## npksaravanan (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys,

Can you please tell me how much amount is needed in INR to get the PR visa for Australia? Please give the breakup details for each stage in processing the Visa?


----------

